# 1966 Fender Replacement Brand



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

I need to get a passenger side fender for the '66 GTO. As the car is not original I am looking at an aftermarket one. Any input on which brand(s) to use / stay way from? So far, I have found them by: Restoparts, AMD and Goodmark...


----------



## bmacwhi (Jun 8, 2017)

Most resto panels are made by just a few manufacturers - I would suggest going with big name supplier, Ames, Original Parts Group, Year One are examples of reputable suppliers with good product -


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There is only one manufacturer on the '66 Taiwan fenders. if they're Hopsing, they are coming off the same dies.


----------



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

I used an AMD and it was great...


----------

